# is there a mp3 file mass volume normalizer



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

i have a bunch of mp3 songs that i ripped from cds using windows media player and are now on my little phillips gogear mp3 player. the problem is they playback on the mp3 player at different volume levels and i am constantly adjusting the volume level to keep it constant. a friend has the sonic sound forge program older version 5.0 which i have assess to but it seems you can only normalize the level one song at a time.if there is an option in windows media player to set the level when you rip it would not be helpful as i would not want to go back and rerip all those cds. i am looking for a freeware or will pay for a program which can normalize a batch of files at one time. any ideas. thanks paul if i am in the wrong forum let me know tx


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive used mp3Gain, it works well.


----------



## XenoBIT78 (Apr 24, 2011)

If u use Foobar2000 there a function called replaygain.. it's rather quick to scan and have it write replaygain to your id3 tag.

And then you need a player which support replaygain.. but most of the main players does.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't use .mp3 much, but wouldn't a gain change in a compressed file cause a sound quality change?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Twin_Rotor said:


> I don't use .mp3 much, but wouldn't a gain change in a compressed file cause a sound quality change?


Ive tried it several times when I was making a mix CDr and could not hear a difference between the original file and the gain adjusted one. I dont use any gain on my own listening as I want it to be left untouched as much as possible. I use higher quality VBR files.


----------



## XenoBIT78 (Apr 24, 2011)

> I don't use .mp3 much, but wouldn't a gain change in a compressed file cause a sound quality change?


No.. because u only add to the id3 tag, but there's other forms of volume normalizers which edits mp3 data, and that can give you poor quality mp3s. But ReplayGain writen as ID3 tags won't


----------

